# Form Evaluation



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

very hard to tell with those photo angles. 
need a head to toe shot with the camera at 90 degrees to the arrow, keep photographer in same spot and you take t steps to to your right. OR put camera person, same distance from wall as you. 

I can tell you right now though it appears that you are leaning back on your left leg and you have too much "hand" in the grip. Tell is the bow hand knuckle angles.


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with above, too much hand on the grip, but it does look relaxed which is a start, and by looking at the side pic, it looks like your draw length is too long. also looks like you are leaning back which usually is a by-product of too long in the draw length area


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

I found out havin level shoulders at full draw helps my hold a lot. You should check out all the nuts and bolts threads in the general section. you can learn all you need to know to improve your form.


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

